# what to use to seal mdf template...



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

I made a template from 3/4" mdf to use with a flush router bit. Mdf is "papery" and frizzy on the drilled and cut edges. What can I seal it with to help that?


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

jtrom said:


> I made a template from 3/4" mdf to use with a flush router bit. Mdf is "papery" and frizzy on the drilled and cut edges. What can I seal it with to help that?


Evercoat polyester putty or polyester primer [spray type]. next time make it out of phenolic sheeting and you'll have the proper smooth edge for pin routing. :yes:


----------



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

chemmy said:


> Evercoat polyester putty or polyester primer [spray type]. next time make it out of phenolic sheeting and you'll have the proper smooth edge for pin routing. :yes:


Does the primer come in a spray can?..I guess I don't know what it is


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

jtrom said:


> Does the primer come in a spray can?..I guess I don't know what it is


The putty comes in a can and can be spatula on and smoothed out and then sanded smooth. the polyester spray primer you can probably find at an automotive paint store, but no it does not come in spray cans it is a catalyzed finish needing to be mixed just before spraying. Either way, you also need to sand your edges smooth before applying either. the putty is not intended for filing deep voids or such it's more like an automotive lacquer putty but much more durable.


----------



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

I was hoping for a simple clear coat or varnish to spray or brush on the whole template to protect the edges from fraying, ect...anything like that?


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

jtrom said:


> I was hoping for a simple clear coat or varnish to spray or brush on the whole template to protect the edges from fraying, ect...anything like that?


Hmmmm... think of it more like bondo would be as to fprming a hard surface, much harder than any clearcoating except for polyester ok.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jtrom said:


> I was hoping for a simple clear coat or varnish to spray or brush on the whole template to protect the edges from fraying, ect...anything like that?


You can use a simple clear coat film type finish as a coating...oil base varnish, oil base polyurethane, lacquer, or waterbase polyurethane. Sand in between applications with 320x open coat sandpaper.










 







.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

To seal the edge with finish can take many coats but works fine.  For faster work I use glue. Does not soak in as fast and hardens the edge well. I have even done this to protect dog hole in my MDF bench top.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

best bet -- take chemmys advise and use phenolic or at least baltic birch plywood. instead of wasting time trying to save the mdf template , use it to make another template.


----------

